# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Pháp, tour du lịch Pháp, tour Châu âu

## hanoidulich

Du lịch Pháp - Luxembourg - Bỉ - Đức - Hà Lan 11 Ngày
*Ngày khởi hành:* 29/10

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris*
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành tới Paris - Thủ đô Cộng Hoà Pháp.

*Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Tới  Paris - Kinh đô thời trang của Thế giới. Xe và Hướng dẫn viên địa  phương đón đoàn tham quan thành phố: ghé qua nhà hát Garnier, quảng  trường Concorde, tham quan nhà thờ Sacre Coeur. Nhận phòng tại khách sạn  Novotel Gare De Lyon hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan Paris về  đêm.

*Ngày 03: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Bảo tàng Louvre - nơi trưng bày  các kiệt tác của các danh họa nổi tiếng thế giới. Ăn trưa. Chiều, du  thuyền trên sông Seine thơ mộng, tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris. Ăn  tối.Tự do tham quan đại lộ ánh sáng Champs Elysee, Arc De Triumphe.

*Ngày 04: Pais (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành tới lâu đài Versailles cổ kính.  Ăn trưa. Chiều, tham quan tháp Eiffel - lên tầng 2 của Tháp để ngắm  toàn cảnh Paris. Tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị. Ăn tối. Tự do tham  quan.

*Ngày 05: Paris - Luxembourg (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành tới Luxembourg: tham quan quảng  trường D'armes - từ đây Quý khách sẽ ngắm toàn cảnh thung lũng  Pétrusse, vườn hoa Citadelle Du St Esprit, quảng trường Marché Aux  Poissons - sự kết hợp hài hoà của kiến trúc La Mã và kiến trúc thời  trung cổ. Ăn tối và nhận phòng tại khách sạn San Remo hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 06: Luxembourg - Cologne - Bonn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn và khởi  hành tới Cologne: Tham quan Nhà thờ Dom được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XIII là  một trong những kiến trúc đồ sộ nhất Châu Âu, thưởng thức loại nước hoa  nổi tiếng “Eau de Cologne”. Ăn trưa. Chiều, đoàn khởi hành tới thành phố  Bonn: chụp hình tại Trường Đại học Bonn, Nhà của nhạc sỹ nổi tiếng thế  giới Beethoven, chụp hình tại Toà thị chính cổ. Ăn tối và nhận phòng tại  khách sạn Holiday Inn (3 sao) hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 07: Bonn - Brussels ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
Sau  khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành tới thành phố Brussels..  Tới Brussels, Quý khách dừng chân chụp hình tại Cung Điện Hoàng Gia,  Quảng Trường La Grande, Manneke Pis - tượng chú bé đang “tè” - biểu  tượng của Vương Quốc Bỉ..... Ăn trưa. Chiều, Quý khách tham quan Viện  Nguyên Tử Atominum - Quý khách sẽ dừng chụp hình tại mô hình cấu trúc  nguyên tử khổng lồ, đường kính một khối cầu là 18m. Ăn tối và nhận phòng  tại khách sạn Tulip Inn City Centre hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 08: Brussels - Rotterdam - Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách sẽ ghé tham quan thành phố cảng  Rotterdam trước khi tới thành phố Amsterdam. Tại Rotterdam, Quý khách sẽ  tham quan và chụp hình với Toà án quốc tế Lahaye, toà nhà quốc hội  Binnehof, Cung điện hoàng gia, hải cảng Rotterdam. Chiều, đoàn nhận  phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Novotel Amsterdam (4 sao) hoặc tương  đương. Tự do tham quan khu Red Light và sòng bài Hà Lan.
*
Ngày 09: Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan khu đồng quê  Zaanse Schans với những chiếc cối xay gió và các nhà sàn từ trong cổ  tích, tham quan Trung Tâm Thương Mại Kim Cương Amsterdam, chụp hình tại  Hoàng Cung. Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*
Ngày 10: Amsterdam - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn  sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm trước  khi khởi hành ra sân bay Schiphol đón chuyến bay về Việt Nam.

*Ngày 11: Hà Nội*
Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay Quý khách.


*Giá tour trọn gói:103.999.000VND/Khách*

*Bao gồm*
- Visa nhập cảnh Châu Âu.
- Thuế sân bay.
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN - Paris / Amsterdam - HN.
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế (3 sao - 4 sao, ở phòng đôi)
- Nhà hàng, chi phí tham quan như chương trình.
- Xe máy lạnh đưa đón từ nội thành đến sân bay và vận chuyển theo chương trình.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
- Hướng dẫn viên VN và quốc tế suốt tuyến. 

*Không bao gồm*
- Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt ủi…
- Hành lý quá cước, tham quan ngoài chương trình…
- Chi phí Tip cho HDV địa phương, tài xế...(khoảng 10usd/ngày cho tất cả các khoản tip)

Liên hệ
Lý Hương - HANOI FAIRTOURS - DULICHCAOCAP.VN
 NHA SO 6 KHU TT THUONG BINH 27-7, TRUNG KINH, CAU GIAY, HANOI
 TEL: 043.9745656 / FAX: 043.7823578
 HP: 0973.868788
 YAHOO ID: lyhuong191007/ Ly_huong191007
 SKYPE: lyhuong-fairtours

----------

